# ACS assessment - reference from colleague



## srijay (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi

I am trying to get reference from a work colleague for applying for ACS assessment. Does the letter need to have specifics of technologies I used in my job? Like j2ee, spring, etc.?

Also I read the following in AcS website - can the offer letters etc., not be used as supporting documents as proof of employment? What other documents are expected ( other than relieving letter, reference letter from colleague). A detailed list is much appreciated!
---------

Please Note - The following list of documents are not assessable.
Please DO NOT Submit: - Employment Contracts / Payslips / Bank Statements / Letters of offer / Resignation Letters / Performance Reviews or Appraisals / Service Certificates
----------

I am planning to apply for 189 visa GSM as a software engineer acs code.


----------



## srijay (Sep 18, 2012)

Regards!


----------



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi srijay...Pls check the below link..hope it answers your queries..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-positive-thanks-great-forum.html#post717785

Good luck!!

Rgds.


----------



## srijay (Sep 18, 2012)

@iwannafly - thanks a lot, but the thread you mentioned is pre-July 2012 and I think some parts of assessment have changed since then. The text I copied in my original email specifically says not to upload offer letters, etc. and hence the question. Any one who applied after July 2012 and have a positive assessment, can you please respond. Thanks!


----------



## srijay (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone? Please help!


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

this as been a grey area for most of us. From July 2012 what i have understood is below list is required in Employer Reference on the company letter head.

• The direct contact number of the person writing the reference
• The exact period of employment
• The required working hours per week
• Whether that employment was permanent or temporary
• Whether the employment was full-time or part-time
• The position(s) held
• The main duties undertaken

In case you are not able to provide the complete list or Employer Reference itself, you can go for Statutory Declaration from a work colleague containing the above list.

Two things i am still confused is 

is it necessary work colleague to be at supervisory level.
is it necessary Statutory Declaration on a stamp paper.


----------



## srijay (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, it's been a grey area. I am not sure if stamp paper is required. At least I did not find it in acs website. But I think it needs a witness signature or may be it can be notarized too!


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

can anyone reply if they have got +ve assessment with Statutory Declaration on plain paper


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

srijay said:


> Yes, it's been a grey area. I am not sure if stamp paper is required. At least I did not find it in acs website. But I think it needs a witness signature or may be it can be notarized too!



There is no such thing as "stamp paper" in the United States. You can use plain paper and have it notarized. But the best thing you can do is to have the reference on your company letterhead and then have it notarized.


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

if we are getting company letter ....there is no issue....problem is we don't get it here in India.


----------



## goaus (Aug 3, 2012)

you are right escaflowne. I am running around my previous employers for the experience letter in the mentioned format.

I am still hopeful of getting the letter but I feel getting experience letter is the most difficult part of entire process

thanks,
goaus


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

hi,

even i would like to know if statutory declaration can be done on a plain paper n thn get it notarised?


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

statutory declaration must be on Stamp paper (Rs20 or Rs.50 would do)


----------



## Pailas (Nov 26, 2012)

Previous Employer SD By ex-colleague: Does the ex-colleague who worked with me during my service period needs to be an active employee now? As most of my ex-colleagues moved to different companies who are ready sign on SD.


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

SD from ex-colleague is fine.Make sure you give their contact no and designation in the current company they they are working.


----------



## Pailas (Nov 26, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> SD from ex-colleague is fine.Make sure you give their contact no and designation in the current company they they are working.


Thanks escaflowne. So the referee (ex-colleague/manager) has to state something as following..... " I supervised/worked with him during his tenure in xxx company with designation as xxxx. His role and responsibilities include... zzzzzz." 

Or if you have any existing format for previous employee SD Can you please provide it as reference? I browsed through other posts and threads and could get only a SD for current employer...

Wanted to make sure that the information is provided in a proper format.

Thanks.


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

You can follow this format.Make sure the witness is Advocate or Notary.Get their sign and seal with Reg.No. 



> I, <Colleague Name>, residing at <address> working as a colleague with <My name> at <Company Name>, do solemnly make the following:
> 
> 
> <My name> is a Full Time Employee of <Company name> since <Start Date> till date (7 years and 5 months) as <My designation>.
> ...


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

hi,

does ACS accepts SD from colleagues ? it need not from reporting supervisor ?


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

SD should be from senior colleagues at supervisory level. This is what ACS Says.
But i have seen people getting ACS +ve with SD from colleagues also.


----------



## Pailas (Nov 26, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> You can follow this format.Make sure the witness is Advocate or Notary.Get their sign and seal with Reg.No.


Thank you escaflowne. This is the only pending document to apply for ACS.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

Do we need to mention our technical skills set details also in the reference letter from employer along with roles and responsibilties ? 

Please guide .


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to mention our technical skills set details also in the reference letter from employer along with roles and responsibilties ?
> 
> Please guide .


Manju,

Yes. You need to basically include the following details

1) Roles and responsibilities in detail.
2) Hardware/Software that you have used.
3) Your employment position (Permanant or temporary)

All the best.


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

HI ,

Here's my experience so far with regards to applying for ACS Assessment.
I've submitted my RPL on 4th Nov and am still waiting for the assessment to complete.
I am proceeding with the help of the agent but I hope my experience would be of some help for you.

Here's what I did.
I have worked for 4 companies (including the current) and was able to get a HR letter from each of the 3 previous employers without much effort. Follow up and multiple emails was the mantra. also , I've been lucky enough to have had a good rappo with all my previous managers which greatly helped me.

For experience letters from previous employers, you will have to ensure that the following are present in the letter.

- Company Logo, Address.
- Date (date on which this letter was issued). Remember Date is a must.
- This is to certify <yourname> (emp no) has worked as a FULL TIME (40Hrs/week) 
<your designation> from date to date. Enlisted below are his roles and responsibilites during his tenure.

-- < here write a minimum of 8 to 10 points describing the technologies you've used > 

-- At the bottom , the signatory with his/her designation and company seal.

Now, for the current company I was skeptical to get in touch with the HR as this might affect my tenure appraisal in the company...so I contacted a senior member of my team who agreed to sign the declaration on a stamp paper. A minimum 20Rs stamp paper would do and all you need to do is get it notorized by a notary.
Along with the colleague's letter (preferably senior of supervisor) , the applicant should also submit the self declaration explaining why you were not able to get a detailed experience letter from your employer . your declaration should also contain your roles and responsibilities.
Also, don't forget to grab a visiting card of your supervisor who has signed on the declaration and a normal service letter stating that you are currently employed.

You can PM me your email-id and I will be more than happy to assist you with the format(s) if you are having trouble figuring out. But please ensure that all thru the application , you should be very particular about defining only what you have done and there's no need of exaggeration.




escaflowne said:


> this as been a grey area for most of us. From July 2012 what i have understood is below list is required in Employer Reference on the company letter head.
> 
> • The direct contact number of the person writing the reference
> • The exact period of employment
> ...


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi potturi

That was indeed a very brief informative post about your journey through ACS. Would be thankfull if you can assist me with few things.

1) Apart from stat decl from supervisor, you also mentioned that we need to provide self decl stating why we arent able to provide emp ref frm company. Could you please forward me tht format of yours?

2) Should tht letter be in another stamp paper which should be notarised?

I tried PM you but your security policy didnt allowed me to do that

Thanks


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

hi ,

I would like to add on the above post ... for Statutory declaration for ACS.

In case of Statutory declaration , either Offer Letter/Relieving letter /service certificate can be included as supporting document ... 

If you are including self statutory declaration for specifying the reason for not providing company reference , then this reason can be stated in the same statutory declaration made by your supervisor.

Regards..


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Self declaration is not mentioned in the ACS website. Is it mandatory?


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Manju said:


> hi ,
> 
> I would like to add on the above post ... for Statutory declaration for ACS.
> 
> ...


I saw this on ACS website.


> Please Note - The following list of documents are not assessable.
> Please DO NOT Submit: - Employment Contracts / Payslips / Bank Statements / Letters of offer / Resignation Letters / Performance Reviews or Appraisals / Service Certificates


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> Self declaration is not mentioned in the ACS website. Is it mandatory?


Even am not sure about this. Self decl isnt mentioned on their site.

Seniors, can you please comment on this?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> Self declaration is not mentioned in the ACS website. Is it mandatory?


my supervisor from one of my jobs provided me with a detailed stat dec:-

*what hours I worked
*what days I worked
*what S/W and H/W was used as part of my duties

because the letter I got from HR could only state that I was employed between 2 dates and no details as above.

i also got my stat dec notarized by the signer of the letter.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

If your HR cannot provide a DETAILED work reference letter for you then you have to get a stat dec from your supervisor at least detailing your duties, your hours of work, your days of work, what you did as part of your daily duties and what tools you used.


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi potturi
> 
> That was indeed a very brief informative post about your journey through ACS. Would be thankfull if you can assist me with few things.
> 
> ...


Hi scorpio9 ,

I think I know why you are not able to PM me. I am still a junior member and will have to post at least 5 posts to do so in this forum.and to answer your questions...

1. The format is exactly similar to the supervisor's one. Just that the last para should indicate why you are not able to submit a HR letter from the company,and yes , it should be on another stamp paper as well.

I will try to figure out a way to send you the format by EOD today. Hope that's fine.

BTW, I just got my ACS assessment as +ve. They have recognized my 4yr instrumentation engg degree and whole work tenure as a software engg. As mentioned earlier I've submitted a detailed exp letter from each of my previous employers and a declaration from my supervisor for my current company. My application was submitted online on 4th Nov and I got the results on 8th Dec. I had to write the RPL project report because my engg. degree was a not ICT.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats !!!.

By detailed exp letter , i understand , around 8-10 points with the details of s/w,h/w, tools will suffice ....is that ok ?


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

Manju said:


> Congrats !!!.
> 
> By detailed exp letter , i understand , around 8-10 points with the details of s/w,h/w, tools will suffice ....is that ok ?


Yes.
Below is an example of the format.

<COMPANY LOGO> 
Date: 

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN

This is to confirm that <Your Name as in Company Records> (<Employee No>) was a full time (40 hours/week) employee of <Company Name> from <Date> till <Date>.

The designation held within the organization during his tenure was <Last Designation held in the company>.
During this time, he had performed the following duties:
•	Gather requirements ….blah blah blah.
•	UI design and development using XXXX programming languages.
•	DB Design RDBMS…..
•	Generated multiple impromptu reports .
•	Involved in preparing and execution of application unit test scripts.
•	Tracking, prioritizing and resolving issues reported by QA team during different phases of application deployment like UAT and pre-production.
•	Interact, co-ordinate and liaise with multiple teams located geographically in different locations of the country to ensure smooth deployment of the application as per the schedule. 
•	Conducted multiple training sessions for the business users and new hires.
Should you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact at 

Yours sincerely,
For <Company>,
<Signature>
Name & Designation of Signatory along with company seal 
(seal is not mandatory if doc is computer generated).


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

Below is an example of the format.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Potturi said:


> Hi scorpio9 ,
> 
> I think I know why you are not able to PM me. I am still a junior member and will have to post at least 5 posts to do so in this forum.and to answer your questions...
> 
> ...


Potturi,

First of all hearty congratulations on getting through ACS. Thanks a lot for your detailed informative post and reply to my concerns.

As you have rightly mentioned, I'd go ahead and keep you posted in case am struck with any issues.

BTW did your agent did upload Birth Certificate and/or Resume when filing application for ACS?

Thanks


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Potturi,
> 
> First of all hearty congratulations on getting through ACS. Thanks a lot for your detailed informative post and reply to my concerns.
> 
> ...


Thanks much. No birth certificate or resume. Only passport.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry for intruding, but I will be submitting my ACS docs soon and this forum has been very helpful.

To sum it all up, these docs are needed if you cannot provide a letter from your HR.

- Statutory doc signed by your superior colleague
- Self declaration why you cannot provide letter from your HR

Please Note - The following list of documents are not assessable.
Please DO NOT Submit: - Employment Contracts / Payslips / Bank Statements / Letters of offer / Resignation Letters / Performance Reviews or Appraisals / Service Certificates


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

krema said:


> Sorry for intruding, but I will be submitting my ACS docs soon and this forum has been very helpful.
> 
> To sum it all up, these docs are needed if you cannot provide a letter from your HR.
> 
> ...


krema,

Its a Yes for both of your questions.
Here are the docs that I submitted with my application.

1. RPL Document (duly signed and dated).
2. Experience letters (detailed) from all previous companies.
3. Self declaration* (on a stamp paper).
4. Supervisor's declaration* ( on a stamp paper)
*Note : ensure you have your skills defined in both 3 & 4.
5. My service certificate from the current company (which is the usual 3 lines that states that I am currently working from so and so date with them). If you can also provide a service certificate of your supervisor who gave a self declaration for you would also be nice.
6. Scanned copy of my supervisor's visiting card and mine as well (which has a company logo and address).
7. Passport Scanned Copies.
And you can add...
8. Scanned copies of any professional certificates you might have received ( like OCA,OCP,SCJP etc).
9. Last but not the least, my Engineering Certificate & Consolidated Marks memo ( this memo should be in english and have a list of all the courses taken up during graduation).

Also, ensure that all the documents (like Service certificates are dated and clearly mentioned with info about your employment type - Full (40Hrs/wk) or Part Time (<20 hrs/wk).


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you so much.. But, what is this service certificate? Is it on separate sheet just stating "(which is the usual 3 lines that states that I am currently working from so and so date with them)" and just certified?

Just for confirmation, after July 2012 revision, the minimum work experience is 3 years? Is this right? I will be applying for ACS after Feb1 just to complete this minimum of 3 years requirement.




Potturi said:


> krema,
> 
> Its a Yes for both of your questions.
> Here are the docs that I submitted with my application.
> ...


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

krema said:


> Thank you so much.. But, what is this service certificate? Is it on separate sheet just stating "(which is the usual 3 lines that states that I am currently working from so and so date with them)" and just certified?
> 
> Just for confirmation, after July 2012 revision, the minimum work experience is 3 years? Is this right? I will be applying for ACS after Feb1 just to complete this minimum of 3 years requirement.


By Service letter, I meant the usual service letter we get from the HR which states that you are indeed an employee of their company from a particular date to till date. Usually , this is more elaborate with all your skills defined but because you cannot provide such a detailed letter from your current org, it is deemed necessary to submit a proof of employment in this form.

I am not sure about the minimum 3 yrs requirement. may be other members in the forum be of some help to you.


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Alright, Thank you so much.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Potturi

I have applied for ACS on 25 NOV, and waiting for their positive response.
I have 6 years exp in IT and currently I am working in 3rd company. I my application,I have provided the previous 2 employer's refernce letters from HR and provided statutory decl from current employer. I have not provided any joining letter / business card of my senior along with tht statutory decl. 
1. Did you submit any of them with your application?
2. Can I submit it now just to make my case more strong?

Look fwd for ur reply
--Cheema



Potturi said:


> Hi scorpio9 ,
> 
> I think I know why you are not able to PM me. I am still a junior member and will have to post at least 5 posts to do so in this forum.and to answer your questions...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Potturi

Congrats on getting the positive ACS.

I have applied for ACS on 25 NOV, and waiting for their positive response.
I have 6 years exp in IT and currently I am working in 3rd company. I my application,I have provided the previous 2 employer's refernce letters from HR and provided statutory decl from current employer. I have not provided any joining letter / business card of my senior along with tht statutory decl. 
1. Did you submit any of them with your application?
2. Can I submit it now just to make my case more strong?

Look fwd for ur reply
--Cheema



Potturi said:


> Hi scorpio9 ,
> 
> I think I know why you are not able to PM me. I am still a junior member and will have to post at least 5 posts to do so in this forum.and to answer your questions...
> 
> ...


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Ref Letter*

Dear All,

I've received the reference letter from my previous employer and everything seems fine.

But, there's no designation mentioned under the signature, however, the ref letter is on the company letter head. Does this create any issue? 

Plz help me guys.

Thanks


----------



## Arjun2407 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,

i've received the reply from ACS asking for detailed reference letter from the company. As that is not possible, I was looking to get the reference letter from a colleague on stamp paper. I hope that will suffice the purpose?

Can anyone share the sample reference letter with the notary kind of wordings to be used. I can send my email address as required. Please help as I need to send this soon!

thanks
Arjun


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Arjun,

Check the forum --ACS assessment - Positive - Thanks to this great forum!!

Someone posted a sample referrence and other letter there.




Arjun2407 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i've received the reply from ACS asking for detailed reference letter from the company. As that is not possible, I was looking to get the reference letter from a colleague on stamp paper. I hope that will suffice the purpose?
> 
> ...


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Hi Potturi
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 25 NOV, and waiting for their positive response.
> I have 6 years exp in IT and currently I am working in 3rd company. I my application,I have provided the previous 2 employer's refernce letters from HR and provided statutory decl from current employer. I have not provided any joining letter / business card of my senior along with tht statutory decl.
> ...


Cheema,

I did submit my supervisor's and my visiting card scanned copies...just to make the case more strong.however, I think it is not mandatory and I don't think you can actually submit any more documents now. Check ur application status in àcs website and if they need any more docs, they will surely contact u via email.

Cheers,
Potturi

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've received the reference letter from my previous employer and everything seems fine.
> 
> ...


Scorpio9,

I think that should not be a problem. One of my experience letters did not have the designation of the signatory as well.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Potturi said:


> Scorpio9,
> 
> I think that should not be a problem. One of my experience letters did not have the designation of the signatory as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Potturi,

You indeed relieved my tension dear. One doubt, for the letter which you mentioned didnt had the designation as well, was that experience assessed?


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Potturi,
> 
> You indeed relieved my tension dear. One doubt, for the letter which you mentioned didnt had the designation as well, was that experience assessed?


As I mentioned earlier, my complete experience including my engg. Degree has been positively assessed.
The only important ting that I would suggest to double check is the date on top of every signed document.ideally this will help the assessor figure out the total experience correctly.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Arjun2407 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Could I also check that is it mandatory to get the letter from colleagues notarised.. or having their signature on Stamp paper should do?


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Potturi said:


> As I mentioned earlier, my complete experience including my engg. Degree has been positively assessed.
> The only important ting that I would suggest to double check is the date on top of every signed document.ideally this will help the assessor figure out the total experience correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Potturi, thanks once again. That answers my doubt.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Arjun2407 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Could I also check that is it mandatory to get the letter from colleagues notarised.. or having their signature on Stamp paper should do?


Arjun,

Its mandatory. It says that every doc to be certified(as TRUE COPY).


----------

